# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  How to autofilter a pivot table

## jordan.lawrance

Found this today found it very very very useful, how to autofilter a pivot table, this enabled me to group all the data i didn't need within the table and then filter my options of multiple things

headings of the pivot table run from B2 to K2. Move the cell pointer directly to the right (cell L2). This is the first cell outside the pivot table. Hold down the shift key while pressing the left arrow key to highlight the cells back to cell B2. You've now selected the range B2:L2, with L2 as the active cell. Because the active cell is outside the pivot table, Microsoft forgets to disable the AutoFilter! Choose Data, Filter, AutoFilter, and Excel will turn on the AutoFilter dropdowns in your pivot table.

Hope this helps

----------

